# Slice slicer/Marker



## Kim95 (Nov 22, 2020)

I know. Call me what you wish but its driving me nuts!

I'm after something that marks out or cuts slabs of slice perfectly. So I can box perfectly!
I own a slice business and can cut upto 50 slices with a chefs knife on a daily basis and towards the end they start getting a bit wonky.

What have you created? Know of or use?
Help me i am desperate!
Whats is used in commercial bakeries to get the same size slice?
Ps - slice tray is a standard size which you would get in a supermarket and most my slices are no bake (lemon, peppermint, Turkish delight) need to get bite size pc and normally I get 32pc from each tray.

Quote


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I think what you're looking for is a guitar cutter: https://www.bakonusa.com/chocolate-machines/guitar-cutter


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Kim95 said:


> I know. Call me what you wish but its driving me nuts!
> 
> I'm after something that marks out or cuts slabs of slice perfectly. So I can box perfectly!
> I own a slice business and can cut upto 50 slices with a chefs knife on a daily basis and towards the end they start getting a bit wonky.
> ...


Try a concertina cutter.
https://www.webstaurantstore.com/6-...48z2tbxVEYwu_9lA-kBfQBsf1rG7-oegaAgguEALw_wcB


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

retiredbaker said:


> Try a concertina cutter.
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/6-...48z2tbxVEYwu_9lA-kBfQBsf1rG7-oegaAgguEALw_wcB


Those cutters, also known as a "bicycle" are good for some thin doughs, but generally lousy when accurate cutting is needed.

When new, they hold their accuracy for a few weeks. Since the wheels are riveted to the arms, the rivets gradually work loose and the wheel flops about, sometimes as much as a 1/8" (4mm) to either side. This doesn't sound like much, but when you multiply it by 5 or 6 wheels, the results are disappointing to say the least.

The whole assembly is adjusted by one wing nut. Once again, all the arms are connected to each other with rivets, and when these rivets work loose each wheel spacing can be as out by as much as 1/2" (10mm).

Some people take a strip of wood or steel, accurately lay out spacing with a compass, drill holes, and run small bolts in the holes. The bicycle or concertina cutter is then partially dissembled by drilling out the rivets, and each arm is permanently mounted on the wood or metal strip. This gives you a fixed cutter that can be accurate if the wheels don't flop about, but you loose your flexibility.

The small wheels of this cutter will bog down/bottom out in thicker cakes, and ganache or stickier items will wrap around the wheels. If using, it should only be used for marking or light scoring.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What I have done for slabs like brownies, and for scoring ganaches, caramels and the like, was to make my own cutters.

First, go to a dollar store and buy a dozen S/S pizza wheels, buy the cheapest and largest wheels.

Now drill out the rivets and throw away the handle ( You see a theme here about me hating rivets don’t you?)

Buy a length of 3/8” redi-rod/ all thread rod, and either a ton of plastic garden hose washers or a length of 1/2” pvc pipe

With a step drill, enlarge the hole in the pizza wheel to 3/8”

Put a nut about 4” away from one end on the all thread rod, slide on a wheel, either cut the pvc pipe to the spacing you want or slide on plastic washers, add another wheel, and so on. Cut some pvc pipe for handles and mount them on the ends of the rod.
I’ve made several of these, should have Pictures of them on my portfolio here on C.T. , but I can’t seem to access them


----------

